# Paint or not to paint



## Jbarber724 (Sep 8, 2014)

I just finished a boat restore. The trailer is in good condition but I've seen so many restoration with the trailer painted. Can't decide, gut says no.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 8, 2014)

If that's a galvanized trailer there is no need to paint.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks fine.


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Galvanized trailer - no need, but if you were to try and paint you'd have to prep the surface with ammonia for it to take. Belt and suspenders at that point - galvanization & paint...


----------



## marshman (Sep 18, 2014)

Belt and suspenders?? 

I'm thinking about painting my galvanized trailer... I had made a post on here about it...

What's this ammonia wash business about ?? And you lost me for sure with the belt and suspenders...


----------



## New River Rat (Sep 18, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366488#p366488 said:


> marshman » Today, 00:42[/url]"]Belt and suspenders??


Belt holds your pants up. Suspenders holds your pants up.
Galvanized prevents rust. Paint prevents rust.
Both show redundancy.


----------



## marshman (Sep 18, 2014)

Gotcha... Sorry if I didn't catch the joke...

Maybe someone wants to paint galvanized for appearance and not for corrosion protection...

I googled and read up about the ammonia rinse, thanks for that tip... I've never heard of that..


----------

